# oklahoma kitty



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is a photo of a cougar killed SW of Jet Oklahoma. The guy who shot it is 6 foot tall and weighs about 220 lbs. He was in a deer stand and saw the cat pass him downwind. He then saw it pass him upwind. When the cat passed him again (closer this time) downwind, he knew that it was hunting him. So, boom.

I know that I've been looking over my shoulder a little more lately.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Here kitty kitty kitty kitty  that is one large cat


----------



## rackmaster (Feb 9, 2005)

I saw a pic of this cat about a year ago and it said it was shot in iowa as the guy was walking into his deer stand during muzzloader season.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

rackmaster

If I remember right I think that is the story I heard too. Who knows alot of that stuff gets passed around a lot. I saw that cat either a year or maybe even 2 years ago.

Regardless it is still a cool pic to look at.


----------

